# homemade protein bars



## getinshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I am wondering if anyone has a good recipe for homemade protein bars. I am not able to eat the ones I had been eating before my stomach irritation as they contain oligsaccharides and am looking to make some of my own that are low fodmap. I have seen recipes for fodmpa friendly muesli bars or granola bars, but nothing with a high protein content.

If anyone knows of a recipe, I would love to hear.

with thanks.

Lorne


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Start by grounding whole oats in a food processor. If you want to save yourself the hassle of this process, just buy protein powders and use them in place of the oats. Add cinnamon and nutmeg, some chopped nuts and dried fruits to the mixture. Then, add about a cup of peanut butter to the mix, making your batter resemble sticky dough. Line a 6 by 8 inch baking pan with wax paper and spoon the protein mixture into the pan. Freeze for a couple of hours. Cut into desired pieces and enjoy them wherever you go! This homemade protein bar alternative is cheap, natural and nutritious.


----------

